

The Hacker’s Guide to Investors - chumchum
http://fundersandfounders.com/hackers-guide-to-investors/

======
anigbrowl
Very nice - both this page and the overall site.

------
johngir
How the hell does this visual stuff help?

~~~
anigbrowl
By adding some humor and visual cues to help me better remember the salient
points. Personally, I don't find pg's writing style especially compelling, so
I don't always remember the content of his essays as well as I'd like. Also,
in this format I could print it as a poster and stick it on the wall.

You don't have to like it. I did. So to Anna (the creator of this graphic,
whose comment appears to have been flagged by some grumpy person) yes, it does
help.

~~~
markvitals
This is the nicesest coment I've ever got on hacker news. Glad you find it
usefull as a poster, that's how we started thinking about it. PG essay are
awesome, but there are so many of them, that it's hard to keep all in one
head. We did this to help myself remember.

